# Hairfinity Vitamins



## Mama Cita (May 22, 2008)

I ordered these vitamins the other day and I wanted to know if anyone has tried them before and if so what you thought od them?  I probably should have asked about them before I ordered them but the site had me pumped up like " Yeah! This will actually work!"  They look promising and the results look realistic, they do not make false promises either, at least none that I have seen.  They also offer a hair analysis that you send in and they look at you follicle and tell you what vitamins you need/dont need, if your hair is healthy/unhealthy....just wanted some feedback if any can be provided.  TIA!

BTW....  The website is  www.hairfinity.com


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2008)

I don't believe it.  Looks like a scam to me.  Make sure that you let us know how it worked for you.


----------



## Lynnerie (May 22, 2008)

Well at least they let you know its not just vitamins you need.  They have a useful link: (But we already know this info because of LHCF)

10 Steps to Growing Black Hair Longer and Healthier    

Step 1: Use a gentle shampoo. Many common shampoos contain harsh sulfates that can strip your hair, causing it to become dry and eventually leading to breakage. Harsh sulfates include:


Ammonium Laureth Sulfate 

Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate 

TEA Laureth Sulfate 

TEA Lauryl Sulfate 

Sodium Lauryl Sulfate


These types of harsh shampoos should be used for clarifying only. A clarifying shampoo should be used once monthly. This will allow for more effective penetration of your hair treatments. The following sulfates are gentle and will not damage your hair: 


Polyoxethylene Fatty Alcohols 

PEG 80 

Sorbitan Laurate 

Decyl Polyglucose 

Cocamidoprpyl Betaine 

Sodium Myreth Sulfate 

Sodium Laureth Sulfate 


Review this list of hair products for help with finding a new “gentle” shampoo 

Step 2: Use protein treatments to rebuild hair structure and strength. Your hair is about 88% protein. These proteins are of a hard fibrous type known as keratin. When hair is chemically straightened, these bonds are broken, causing the hair to lose strength. If this protein is not replaced, it will eventually cause the hair to break. Mizani Kerafuse is a good protein treatment for black hair. It should be used every week (for chemically relaxed or damaged hair) under a heated dryer with a plastic cap for 10-15 minutes. For healthy hair, a protein treatment should be used every other week, alternating with a moisture treatment. 

Step 3: Use moisture treatments. Moisture treatments help build hair’s resilience and prevent breakage. If protein is not balanced with moisture, it can lead to breakage. A good moisture treatment for black hair is Mizani Hydrafuse. It can be used after your protein treatment. Or on alternating weeks (one shampoo do the protein, and then the other shampoo do the moisture.) This treatment may not leave your hair feeling as "smooth" as many conditioners that contain silicones. You can use any instant conditioner that you like after your treatments to get a smoother feel. Instant conditioners are not necessary and do not need to be applied with heat.

Step 4: Use water and oil based moisturizers correctly. Your hair may be dry even though you are using a variety of moisture products on it. The reason is that oils and other moisturizing products that contain petrolatum, lanolin, and mineral oil do not moisturize your hair effectively. Instead they seal moisture in or out of your hair. They should only be used to seal the hair and add shine. Water based moisturizers effectively penetrate and moisturize the hair. Some examples are: Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-in 
Profectiv Anti-Tangle Leave-in 
Profectiv Mega Growth 
Cantu Shea Butter Grow Strong 
Elasta QP Mango Butter 
Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in 
You can also try applying your oil moisturizer after rinsing the moisture treatment to combat dryness.
Use a light oil moisturizer following the application of these water based moisturizer to seal moisture in the shaft.

Step 5: Use hair vitamins to increase your growth rate and lengthen your natural growth phase. Hair grows at an average rate of about 1/2 inch per month. Your hair vitamin should contain nutrients such as Biotin and Folic Acid that make your hair grow faster. Also, they should contain MSM which lengthens your natural anagen, or growth phase. This allows your hair to grow much longer. Your anagen phase, or growth phase, is genetically determined and limits the maximum length that your hair can reach. The hair growth phase (anagen phase) is one of three phases (growth, resting, and shedding) your hair goes through during its cycle. For example, a person with a 2 year anagen may only grow hair to their shoulders before it enters the resting phase. On the other hand, a person with a 4 year anagen will grow hair down their back before it enters the resting phase. Learn how HairFinity Vitamins can help your hair grow longer.

Step 6: Use a wide tooth comb.

Step 7: Use a satin scarf/ pillowcase for sleeping. Cotton scarves and pillowcases can absorb much needed moisture from the hair. Satin does not have this effect. It allows your hair to retain moisture, while protecting it from friction and damage.

Step 8: Limit heat styling to once weekly, and use thermal protectants. Heat styling can damage your hair, especially if done too often. When you straighten your hair with heat, you are temporarily altering the protein bonds in your hair and weakening it. A good thermal protectant that can be used when flat ironing hair is Silk Elements MegaSilk Heat Protection Spray. It is only available at Sally’s Beauty Supply. It should be sprayed directly on each section of hair just before it is flat ironed.

Step 9: Wear protective styles. To minimize breakage and retain moisture, try wearing your hair in a protective style at least 3 days a week. Protective styles are those which do not expose the ends, such as buns and French twists

Step 10: Properly neutralize after applying chemical relaxers.- Also, when you relax your hair, you need to make sure you properly neutralize. You will first wash all relaxer out with water. Wash with neutralizing shampoo at least three times. Then apply the neutralizing shampoo once more and let sit for 10 minutes. Then wash and proceed with conditioners and styling.


----------



## Mama Cita (May 22, 2008)

Gracie said:


> I don't believe it. Looks like a scam to me. Make sure that you let us know how it worked for you.


 

I thought that initially but then as I read on they posted everything about growing hair for free and also suggested other vitamins other than their own so I ws like ....hmmmmm  maybe there is some truth plus the pictures provided seem realistic and similar to some results I've seen here on this page so I felt it was worth a try.....  I'll definately post the good/bad and the ugly...(hopefully not the latter two though)


----------



## RZILYNT (May 15, 2010)

bump bump...

RZ~


----------



## TLC1020 (May 15, 2010)

I stumbled onto the website and read thru it, sounds interesting but not enough to purchase them....


----------



## 2themax (May 15, 2010)

Sounds promising.  However before I purchase anything I always like to view the ingredients.  So far, I'm using all of the vitamins/supplements that are in Hairfinity.  So I guess I'll have to pass.


----------



## equestrian (May 15, 2010)

Are they capsules or tabs?


----------



## 2themax (May 16, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Are they capsules or tabs?


 
I think they're capsules.


----------



## equestrian (May 16, 2010)

bump, keep us updated


----------



## UniquelyDivine (May 16, 2010)

I purchased these last year after I cut my hair to neck length in August, I took these religously and they took me from neck length to shoulder length 4 months. I recently purchased them again and have been on them for 2 and a half months and my NG is outta control! I didn't really notice a difference in the first month when I started them last year, it took about a month of getting them in my system before I noticed accelerated growth. I say they are worth it, they grew my hair quickly and I had very unhealthy hair practices at that time


----------



## drappedup (May 16, 2010)

I really am tempted to buy these......especially with that promo code going around......but I feel like I don't want to be disappointed AGAIN about a hair vitamin. I recently bought fish oil pills and those were just a waste.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 16, 2010)

These Vitamins alone will not give anyone waist lenth hair, What works for one will not work for all, I am glad she had a good experience using them. I am also glad to hear that others had a good experience using them as well.


----------



## yodie (May 16, 2010)

As with anything, you have to try it to see if it will work for you. Maybe it will. Maybe it won't. If it does, stick with it. If it doesn't, move on to the next thing.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 16, 2010)

yodie said:


> As with anything, you have to try it to see if it will work for you. Maybe it will. Maybe it won't. If it does, stick with it. If it doesn't, move on to the next thing.


 
Thank You!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 16, 2010)

I bought them yesterday because I know I don't have time to eat properly (working in a hospital can be really demanding...). I should be getting them this week, well I hope. I'll check in we you guys in 2 months!!


----------



## yodie (May 16, 2010)

Mine should be arriving this week as well. Can't wait. Has anyone done the hair analysis? That seems interesting.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 16, 2010)

I ordered them too. Im so close to BSL I can taste it and this should give me the boost I need.


----------



## divatude (May 16, 2010)

drappedup said:


> I really am tempted to buy these......especially with that promo code going around......but I feel like I don't want to be disappointed AGAIN about a hair vitamin. I recently bought fish oil pills and those were just a waste.



wats the promo code? i want to try these


----------



## yodie (May 17, 2010)

512487 for 10% off. Expiration Date: 5/26/10

Here's the other thread where Mama Cita, now known as, He Blesses My Tresses, updated her results http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=468506&highlight=hairfinity&page=7


----------



## BellaLunie (May 17, 2010)

Y'all should've kept your money. The pills are nothing but Biotin. I took them before lhcf and I'm better off taking biotin and msm.


----------



## yodie (May 17, 2010)

I don't mind trying them. I've tried a lot more expensive stuff mentioned on this forum, when I really shouldve kept my $.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 17, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> Y'all should've kept your money. The pills are nothing but Biotin. I took them before lhcf and I'm better off taking biotin and msm.


 
I hate taking x number of pills, so that's why I purchased them.


----------



## JJamiah (May 26, 2010)

Danell said:


> Well at least they let you know its not just vitamins you need. They have a useful link: (But we already know this info because of LHCF)
> 
> 10 Steps to Growing Black Hair Longer and Healthier
> 
> ...


 
Bump Great information Thanks!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 26, 2010)

I just receive my vitamins!! I completed day 2 today!!!! I take both pills at once. this way, I don't forget taking one during the day. I don't know if that's going to affect the results though..... I'm so excited y'all!!


----------



## FoxyMoxie (May 26, 2010)

I agree with divinelyunique. Initially I too did not have healthy hair practices and begin taking them last year after having to cut my damaged hair to ear length . It definitely helped grow my hair at a faster rate and I knew nothing about dusting ends or moisturizing and sealing during that time. And since I just can't seem to get myself to swallow pills, opening the capsule is such a convenience. My pictures at the bottom will show you the truth. During that time my hair seemed to grow in with a softer texture. At the time I really did see results but if I would have taken care of it then maybe I would not be at ear length again . My only problem with them is that they are pricey for only a month's supply. Since I'm in college I need to cut the spending. Bottom line: Look at my pikistrip for proof it does work! HTH


----------



## yodie (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews ladies. tressNdistress, I can see the growth.
Today is day 8 for me. Can't wait to see the outcome after two months.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 28, 2010)

day 4= check!


----------



## yodie (May 31, 2010)

Anyone else taking Hairfinity? Feedback?
My nails are really growing. Forget nails. I want thickness and length.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been faithfully taking them for 20 days now!! 10 more days to go before I do a first length check


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 17, 2010)

I noticed them and liked them but the pics on their site weren't too empressive to me. Also they claim their "free consultation" so I put in my info to get one. Lol it seems automated due to the fact that they gave me the same 10 steps for growth lol. I rather take my futurebiotics or something like it where even if they didn't work "which I have seen results with them" I don't have to pay an arm and a leg. I don't take them religiously and still get results so I'm leery of the hairfinity but we all have to do what works for us


----------



## yodie (Jun 17, 2010)

*To the ladies that are actually taking hairfinity*, how's your progress coming along? 

Tomorrow is the first day of my second bottle. I wish the vits had some minerals in it, but overall, I'm happy. I'm seeing growth and I still like that I don't have to take soo many different pills. Still planning on posting pics after I finish up my 2nd bottle.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jun 17, 2010)

yodie said:


> *To the ladies that are actually taking hairfinity*, how's your progress coming along?
> 
> Tomorrow is the first day of my second bottle. I wish the vits had some minerals in it, but overall, I'm happy. I'm seeing growth and I still like that I don't have to take soo many different pills. Still planning on posting pics after I finish up my 2nd bottle.



 I also plan on posting pics of my two month progress. But I have been trimming too, so I don't expect a big difference in length but more thickness.


----------



## yodie (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, (insert a sigh here) I just came back from the salon. Haven't been to a salon in more than a year. She cut 2" of raggedy, dry ends. My ends were very dry from using beautiful collections hair color and way too much protein. So, I probably won't have alot of progress to show, but I should be right back at my starting point. Hate to lose 2", but my hair feels much better with them gone.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 2, 2010)

they do work it also makes your hair thicker


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jul 2, 2010)

Have any of u gotten itchy scalp with this vitamin? I've never had this problem. I'm on my 2nd bottle and I was wondering if it was a sign of growth....<


----------



## yodie (Jul 2, 2010)

No itchy scalp for me.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hum.... then that's weird!?! I currently wash my hair twice a week with shampoo!!! Can't do it more than that or my hair will dry out!!! Or maybe the reason my scalp is itchy is because it's too dry.... I dunno!?! And I'm too damn lazy to straighten my hair to do a  length check!! I guess i'll wait to finish my second bottle ...


----------



## Vinillablue (Jul 3, 2010)

ordering them today! will let you know what happened!!!...I kepp hearing good things!!!


----------



## yodie (Jul 5, 2010)

Ladies, I doubt that I will have any progress pics to show. That 2" trim at the salon cost me. I had already trimmed some two weeks prior. The great thing is that I do think my hair will thrive from now on. No more wigs or color that makes my hair dry. I'm now wearing twist outs (after I blow dry) and I really like it. The one thing I don't like about Hairfinity is that it doesn't have any minerals in it. Does that matter to anyone else? I plan on sticking with it until the end of the year, but I need a better multi vitamin. Maybe taking chlorella will supply the additional vits/minerals I need.

For the ladies that have taken Biotin and msm, do you think this combination works just as good, not as good as Hairfinity?


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 5, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> *Have any of u gotten itchy scalp with this vitamin?* I've never had this problem. I'm on my 2nd bottle and I was wondering if it was a sign of growth....<


 

OMG- YES!!!!!!!! I thought I was trippin! 

I mean it is really, REALLY itching. For a minute, I thought I was allergic to this kinky twist hair - since it's my first time using it. But when I started running my fingers through my hair, my twists are LOOSE! 

I read that you only get good results that first 2-3 months of taking them, but I am definitely gonna ride this train until it stops..


----------



## drappedup (Jul 5, 2010)

As soon as I finish my Biotin vitamins I am ordering this. They're almost out, so it should be soon. Are there any promo codes with the Hairfinity vitamins still? I know there was once last time I was looking into it, but that was WEEKS ago....


----------



## yodie (Jul 10, 2010)

drappedup said:


> As soon as I finish my Biotin vitamins I am ordering this. They're almost out, so it should be soon. Are there any promo codes with the Hairfinity vitamins still? I know there was once last time I was looking into it, but that was WEEKS ago....


 
I plan on ordering again within the next two weeks.  I'm gonna try that same code and keep my fingers crossed that it works.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have 1 day left before I finish my 2nd bottle!!! I'll try to straighten my hair tonight and check on the growth


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll be posting pics too, in like 2 or 3 weeks before I take these twists out, so yall can see the growth.

The only thing is I don't have a "before" pic. But then I thought about it... :scratchch

The day I got my twists done, I came on and posted an angry rant about my braider, so yall can at least know how long they've been in.


----------



## yodie (Jul 24, 2010)

Can't wait to see those pics. Stylist cut me down about 1.5-2". So, I have nothing to show. I'll be back though! I will say that overall, my hair is thicker, healthier and growing.


----------



## drappedup (Jul 24, 2010)

Next paycheck I'm ordering these....I have like 2 or 3 Biotin pills left so it's time to try these.

It feels like there are a lack of pictures as far as this goes, though. I feel like people have been saying they're going to post pictures for weeks and never do!


----------



## yodie (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi drappedup,

I said I would post and I haven't because I don't have much to show because of my trim. I'm not trying to be rude, but it's one of those things where you may have to just try it out for yourself vs waiting for people to post pics. Most things are trial and error. Either you want to or you don't. There are alot of pics posted on the Hairfinity website.


----------



## drappedup (Jul 24, 2010)

.....I wasn't really talking about you? I was actually referring this other thread about Hair Finity where like only one person ended up posting pics. And I already said I'm buying them regardless. I was just saying it seems like people forget to post pics or give reviews or whatever after a couple weeks to update.....


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 2, 2010)

So here's my update!!! Please take a look at the pics in the attachment!!!

The first picture was my starting pick taken in May 2010. I was probably 1,5" to 2" away from BSL at that time

Second picture was taken after 1 month on hairfinity vits. Between May and June, I had to cut off 1" because I couldn't stand looking at my nasty ends. They litteraly gave me goosebumps!!!

Since my picks are too heavy, you will find a picture I took about 3 day ago after being on Hairfinity for 2 months in my next post....follow me....


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 2, 2010)

Okay,
so here's the last pic I took on July29, 2010. Basically 2 months after using the vitamins. Now my hair is passed bra strap! I never thought I could get to that point and now that I'm there it's unbelievable how happy I am.

My problem stil remains those freakin' split ends! Seriously, I moisturise like crazy and protective style 99% of the time but I still see them! Heck, it even seems like they start forming right after I cut them off!!!! Damn you ends, damn you.........Stil happy about the length though!!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 2, 2010)

bumping for more results. Ladies, where y'all at?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey hola, im waiting too... Hey girl can u take your pics with 1 hand like your prior pics? Those give the best indication of growth imho.. Thanks and keep the pics coming congrats!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 3, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Hey hola, im waiting too... Hey girl can u take your pics with 1 hand like your prior pics? Those give the best indication of growth imho.. Thanks and keep the pics coming congrats!!


 Here you go!!!! But my hair is curly on that one!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 4, 2010)

I took before and after pics and decided I should post them even if I don't have much to show. Keep in mind that a trip to the stylist left me negative an inch. You can't see much in these pics, but being true to my word, I'm posting. I took the vits for two months. 

Look to the left of the pics, near the bottom, closest to my neck. This is where I see some difference. 

The photo with all of my hair pressed is at the beginning of the two months.

The other is after my trip to the salon. SIGH!!


----------



## Lita (Aug 4, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Here you go!!!! But my hair is curly on that one!!



Congrats on your growth!








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## manter26 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Update:*

I purchased these vitamins at the end of June. I think I started taking them 7/3 or 7/5. Two a day up until this past Friday, when I went out of town and forgot them. This is progress through 8/20/10. I used my highlights as a gauge and I retouched them, so I won't be following my progress anymore.
*poof*

I believe all the pics are from the same side of my head. I think some areas started at different lengths (i.e. 6/30 vs 7/5). I calculated a growth rate of 2/3 inch a month. This faster than my 1 cm/month rate. I did add biotin 5000mcg and super B complex about 1/2 way through. I also take 1 multi, 3 fish oil, and 1 joint complex when I remember. I don't plan on purchasing again.

ETA: looking back at these pics, I may reconsider purchasing these vitamins. The biotin is giving me terrible breakouts and I'm tired of my skin being so gross. My highlights were done 5/16/10, so the first pic shows 6 weeks of normal growth. The last pic is an additional 7 weeks...


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello to all, sorry I have been MIA, I have browsed occaasionally but I havent really had the motivation to post after certain events in my life.... I am still see progress and i honestly can say that this is a staple for life, or at least as long as my pocket can warrant this... In answer to one womans question about taking the vitamins at the same time, I have been taking my vitamins at the same time religiously ( with the OCASSIONAL slipup) since Feb/March and my hair has flourished because of it.  I have just started to split the dosage to see if there is a difference in the effectiveness.  I want to get another sew-in in the beginning of Sept and keep it in for 2 months to bc on average I have been geeting a little over an inch of growth per month but I have been flat ironing my hair once a week but I have stiil been taking care of it very well.  I am planning a trip to FL in November and I want at least 3 inches by that time, at the rate its growing now I'm praying it will happen.... anyway< i will post pics in November, I'm not even gonna lie and say I will post them now bc it takes me FOREVER to do that bc I am so busy and truthfullm I forget....Hope this helps and happy hair growing to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice growth Manter 26!!!


----------



## nique3 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm happy I found this thread.  I just purchased Hairfinity vitamins last month.  However, I only take one vit instead of the recommened two.  Well, so far I have notice a improvement in the health of my hair after a month!! I will post progress pics soon.  I also have been drinking protein shakes so this could have something to do with it as well.  And I have been doing more braids outs and letting my hair hang loose instead of in my puff.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 23, 2010)

I still have 7 days left before I finish my 3rd bottle! I can honestly say that it was worth the money. My hair is way stronger and healthier now! I didn't take any other vitamins with it so that's why I can say that they work (at least for me ) I'm planning on purchasing it for another 6 months to get through the winter time.


----------



## yodie (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats to the ladies that are having good results. Started up again and I'm into my second week. Can't wait to see what my hair does/does not do by December.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations to those that have made progress! I may consider trying these.


----------



## maryb (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello,
I have purchased these vits too and i'm waiting for my package. My hair is 4B, may i ask you what is your hair type ? I hope to boost my growth and to achieve APL within 6 monts (i'm SL)


----------



## nique3 (Aug 24, 2010)

maryb said:


> Hello,
> I have purchased these vits too and i'm waiting for my package. My hair is 4B, may i ask you what is your hair type ? I hope to boost my growth and to achieve APL within 6 monts (i'm SL)


 

Hey MaryB,
I'm not sure who you are asking the question to, but my hair type is 4B.  I'm also trying to achieve APL, I'm in between SL and APL right now.  I have about 2-3 inches to reach APL.  I was hoping these vitamins would give me a boost.  So far it looks as if they have.  I've gained at least .75 inches of growth and its only been a month.


----------



## maryb (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello Nique3
Thank you for your answer. I hope these vitamins will work for me too. If your hair keeps this growth rate, you'll reach APL within 3 or 4 months.
I've just started my HHJ (6 weeks ago) and i'm ont the BSL2011 challenge, i hope to get a boost.
HHG!!


----------



## anomcasm (Aug 24, 2010)

OP - Awesome progress (both times)... I am sorry to hear about your friend.  My prayers are with you. As for your hair, it's growing LOVELY!!! Please don't allow anyone (including some posters on the board) to dissuade you from your journey!  Enjoy your growth and PLEASE keep posting for those of us who want to SHARE in your JOY!!!


----------



## nique3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Ladies,
LolitaPrince from Youtube documents her growth using Hairfinity vitamins.  She is the reason why I purchased them.  

Check her out

This is her first month

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEbCzhCD-_0

This is her second month

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq7VfWvONr0


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 25, 2010)

maryb said:


> Hello,
> I have purchased these vits too and i'm waiting for my package. My hair is 4B, may i ask you what is your hair type ? I hope to boost my growth and to achieve APL within 6 monts (i'm SL)


 
My hair type is 3C


----------



## yodie (Aug 30, 2010)

How's it going ladies? Hairfinity has a 10% discount offer. 

Save 10% NOW

Use Promotional Code: 612384 when placing your order at: www.hairfinity.com 


Offer Expires: 09/10/2010


----------



## bambieg (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the discount code. Off to order!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks for the discount code!!!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 3, 2010)

I bought mine on Monday and they came today!!! Hoping to make BSB or prayerfully BSL by Dec (crossing fingers)


----------



## chocolat79 (Sep 4, 2010)

Received mine yesterday, starting today! I want to be FULL SL by December. I can't wait!


----------



## ycj1 (Sep 4, 2010)

I ordered mine this Wed. I should hopefully get them no later than Tues. next wk!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 4, 2010)

I take hairfinity, have been taking them since last year,plus I just started taking fish oil supplements too. They been working for me, I also sent a testimony to the hairfinity site too with pics... The only thing I hate is having to pay for shipping lol, thats the only flaw with shopping online,lol. They need to sale hairfinity in stores down here and all over...I like hair vitamins that have everything in one, rather then having to buy multiple vitamins and end up to the same price of hair vitamins such as hairfinity,GNC,etc or more.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2010)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I take hairfinity, have been taking them since last year,plus I just started taking fish oil supplements too. They been working for me, I also sent a testimony to the hairfinity site too with pics... The only thing I hate is having to pay for shipping lol, thats the only flaw with shopping online,lol. They need to sale hairfinity in stores down here and all over...I like hair vitamins that have everything in one, rather then having to buy multiple vitamins and end up to the same price of hair vitamins such as hairfinity,GNC,etc or more.



I saw your testimony on the site. Great progress!


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, so I just took the plunge and ordrd a 2 months supply :0)


----------



## keelioness (Sep 5, 2010)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I take hairfinity, have been taking them since last year,plus I just started taking fish oil supplements too. They been working for me, I also sent a testimony to the hairfinity site too with pics... The only thing I hate is having to pay for shipping lol, thats the only flaw with shopping online,lol. They need to sale hairfinity in stores down here and all over...I like hair vitamins that have everything in one, rather then having to buy multiple vitamins and end up to the same price of hair vitamins such as hairfinity,GNC,etc or more.


 
Just saw ur pix on the website..just stared haifinity yesterday..I can't wait to get where you are..Question...have u gained more length since the Dec 09 pic? and if so how much and is it due to hairfinity? Thanx


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I take hairfinity, have been taking them since last year,plus I just started taking fish oil supplements too. They been working for me, I also sent a testimony to the hairfinity site too with pics... The only thing I hate is having to pay for shipping lol, thats the only flaw with shopping online,lol. They need to sale hairfinity in stores down here and all over...I like hair vitamins that have everything in one, rather then having to buy multiple vitamins and end up to the same price of hair vitamins such as hairfinity,GNC,etc or more.



You are sooooooo right about the shipping fees!!! They're freaking expensive  I ordered the 6 month thing to save on that too. At least I got the 10%discount. 35$ is way too expensive to ship to Canada!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, girls.  Amazing growth!    I think you girls have me sold.   I want to get a 2month supply.   Thanks for the discount code, Yodie.


----------



## drappedup (Sep 10, 2010)

So I just finished my one month supply of Hairfinity this week, and honestly.....I wanted to love these pills, I did.....but....they fell so short for me. I didn't really notice a difference in growth at all. I guess it is just one of those things where certain products/pills/etc./whatever don't work for everyone. I basically took as directed and maintained my usual routine of 3-4 days of working out, eating moderately. I think the BIG difference, though, is the difference in nail growth and strength. NEVER before have I been able to grow nails all the same length and have them be at a long enough length to get good looking french tips painted on my natural nails. I had people asking if they were fake, lol. But yeah, I didn't notice a difference as far as my hair growth goes.....which is what I wanted. So I will NOT be repurchasing.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey everyone here is the discount code for September!

Save 10% NOW

Use Promotional Code: 732189 when placing your order at: www.hairfinity.com 


Offer Expires: 09/24/10


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 17, 2010)

drappedup

Don't get discouraged I thought it could took a couple of months to see noticeable changes after starting a new vitamin.  So you might just didn't give it enough time. Maybe the nails were just the beginning.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there ladies! I wanted to report that I've been taking the HairFinity vitamins since 5/29/10 and plan to give a 6month update on 12/31/10 (with pics). I'm waiting until 12/31/10 because I'm in the HYH Challenge and that's our reveal date! 

So far, I've noticed a significant growth of my nails! I've never really had an issue growing my nails but they've been extra w/the vitamins. 

So, stay tuned for the hair growth update in December!  

Peace & blessings!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey ladies, I haven't did a length check since then, but Plan on doing one my next relaxer which will be around the start of October, I have been through ALOT of stress this year which has caused some shedding so I have been scared to do a length check,lol. But I still take hairfinity, fish oil,and my Centrum Multi Chewables, those all the supplements I take. I must say LHCF,my regimen,supplements,working out,drinking lots of water,and taking care of myself has gotten me lots of growth. Thats why in my testimony I sent in, I made sure I mention how these hair forums has helped me. I'm just waiting for hairfinity to break out free shipping for us,lol


----------



## An_gell (Sep 19, 2010)

At DaDragonPrincess, your testimony on their website is the only reason I actually brought them.  I love your hair! 

@ Drappedup, I have been taking them since Mar and I think they have helped my growth, but I have changed a lot of things too so I can't give all the credit to the pills.  I think it does say you should take the pills for a couple months before you see results.  And I agree with that, because in the beginning I was monitoring my hair and the growth and wasn't seeing much difference in growth but I haven't done a length check since April but I am still taking these pills so I will see in Dec.


----------



## drappedup (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] An_gell & WyrdWay, you guys are right, I only took a 30 day supply, so that clearly isn't fair to write them off so quick, especially since they gave me REALLY good healthy and strong fingernail growth. Hmmm, I just may purchase again since there is a discount on them. I was kind of being unfair, because my hair has definitely been getting dramatically curlier and shrinking and what not as weeks go by, and so sometimes I'm frustrated because it seems it's not growing. Anyway, now that I've cooled off from being kind of in a bad hair day mood (like the other day) I'll probably buy another month's worth.


----------



## ashley1.bailey (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey, I am a newbie to the forum. But I haved used these hair vitamins for 4 months about 1 1/2 ago. i must say that i got alot of new growth in those 4 months close to 4 inches. I had hair that was broken off to the root in the crown of my head. I wore sewins for 4 months did not relax and took vitamins everyday. By the time I relaxed the broken pieces were 3 1/2 to 4 inches long. Plus my NG felt so healthy compared to the rest of my hair. I will order these again soon as i can afford to. Overall I LOVED THEM


----------



## ashley1.bailey (Oct 1, 2010)

When i first started taking them i also saw growth inmy nails the first month but by the second month my hair was growing like wildfire.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sunday made it 1 month for me. I'm already seeing some good growth (not a lot but enough)


----------



## tricie (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm interested in getting a hair growth boost, too, to make sure I get to APL by the end of the year!  I was thinking of taking these along with using OCT on my hair.

Anybody know the discount code for October?

TIA & HHJ!  

_subscribing..._


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 4, 2010)

drappedup said:


> So I just finished my one month supply of Hairfinity this week, and honestly.....I wanted to love these pills, I did.....but....they fell so short for me. I didn't really notice a difference in growth at all. I guess it is just one of those things where certain products/pills/etc./whatever don't work for everyone. I basically took as directed and maintained my usual routine of 3-4 days of working out, eating moderately. I think the BIG difference, though, is the difference in nail growth and strength. NEVER before have I been able to grow nails all the same length and have them be at a long enough length to get good looking french tips painted on my natural nails. I had people asking if they were fake, lol. But yeah, I didn't notice a difference as far as my hair growth goes.....which is what I wanted. So I will NOT be repurchasing.


 
 Hi!

Seriously, you won't notice any major difference after only 1 month, I'm not saying that it won't grow at all in a month, but don't think that your hair will grow like weed!!! At least wait 2 months before really deciding if the vits work or not...


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 4, 2010)

oh btw, I'm starting my 5th bottle today!!!Get your viits out for the winter time ladies!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 7, 2010)

tricie said:


> I'm interested in getting a hair growth boost, too, to make sure I get to APL by the end of the year!  I was thinking of taking these along with using OCT on my hair.
> 
> Anybody know the discount code for October?
> 
> ...





Anyone know the code for October?


----------



## yodie (Oct 7, 2010)

@DaDragonPrincess, how much fish oil do you take each day?
I'm about to start my third bottle, but my budget cannot afford Hairfinity right now. I have to tighten up on everything right now. 

So, I might have to take these
http://www.vitacost.com/Country-Life-Maxi-Hair-Maximized-60-Tablets#IngredientFacts
These have a little less biotin and msm.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 9, 2010)

yodie said:


> @DaDragonPrincess, how much fish oil do you take each day?
> I'm about to start my third bottle, but my budget cannot afford Hairfinity right now. I have to tighten up on everything right now.
> 
> So, I might have to take these
> ...


 
I think all you need is a good vitamin designed to promote hair health that you can stick to for a long term basis no matter what the brand is. Since you already were on hairfinity for 3 months, I don't think you should have any issue. Anyway, marketed hair vitamins usually have higher concentrations than what is actually absorbed by the body. Good luck on your hair journey


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 14, 2010)

Save 10% NOW

Use Promotional Code: 942178 when placing your order at: Hair Vitamins for Faster Hair Growth 


Offer Expires: 10/20/2010


----------



## cartelise (Oct 14, 2010)

> So, I might have to take these
> http://www.vitacost.com/Country-Life-Maxi-Hair-Maximized-60-Tablets#IngredientFacts
> These have a little less biotin and msm.



Took these and had a significant amount of growth BUT it made me break out pretty badly. Don't know if it was the iodine or not. 

Anyway giving Hairfinity a try. Hope it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 14, 2010)

I ordered mine last week! Wish they'd hurry up and get here


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey sweetie,take 2 fish oils a day,morning and at night 



yodie said:


> @DaDragonPrincess, how much fish oil do you take each day?
> I'm about to start my third bottle, but my budget cannot afford Hairfinity right now. I have to tighten up on everything right now.
> 
> So, I might have to take these
> ...


----------



## keelioness (Oct 26, 2010)

Use promo code= *newlook *.Valid until 10/31 Hair Vitamins for Faster Hair Growth. 15% off.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been taking them for about 3 weeks now. Took my braids out a couple of days ago and my ng is crazy thick!


----------



## casey3035 (Oct 30, 2010)

Any more updates ladies????


----------



## An_gell (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm still taking them.  Been taking them faithfully since Mar, as a matter of fact I need to reorder cuz I'm bout to run completely out.  I usually order two bottles at a time, I have noticed lots of growth but I can't say it's all from the pills because I am also using MTG which I have been using since Aug.  I don't have any pics of my hair straighten right now cuz I'm doing my own personal no heat challenge since Apr.  I will be straightening next month, because I have a party I am hosting for work so that will be my next length check.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 2, 2010)

i finished my two months today  i really can't see improvement because i'm in a weave but my new growth in my leave out is looking mighty yummy!!!
i got a coupon code with my new bottle if you ladies want to use it....*10% off code: 198742*

i will see how much these vits has helped when i take my install out and then relax (not the same day ). Hopefully i'm BSB or better yet BSL


----------



## Natural-K (Nov 2, 2010)

I started taking these vitamins after I read the thread AMAZING!!! I got 3 inches in 2 months!!!!

I bought the 2 month supply but decided to wait a month to start so I could have before and after shots of a month without supplements and then after.  

I can't say I noticed very much of a difference so far.  I'm about 7 days into my second bottle.  I'm still optimistic though.  

I will post the picture tonight.


----------



## LuluB (Nov 2, 2010)

I am starting my 3rd bottle tonight. I was hyped off of the vitamins after seeing pretty LolitaPrice's videos on youtube. 
1st Month: YouTube - Hairfinity 1 month Update! 
2nd Month:  YouTube - Haifinity Update! 2nd Month Results and Yes Before and After Pictures! 
4th Month: YouTube - 1 Month Without Hairfinity/ 4 Month Super Long Hair Update Pics 

I will be doing another hair analysis in Janurary 2011 and will really be able to tell whether or not it has made a big difference.


----------



## Natural-K (Nov 3, 2010)

Natural-K said:


> I started taking these vitamins after I read the thread AMAZING!!! I got 3 inches in 2 months!!!!
> 
> I bought the 2 month supply but decided to wait a month to start so I could have before and after shots of a month without supplements and then after.
> 
> ...



Here are my pics







No Supplements






One month of Hairfinity

I can't call it yet...


----------



## taj (Nov 3, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> i finished my two months today  i really can't see improvement because i'm in a weave but my new growth in my leave out is looking mighty yummy!!!
> i got a coupon code with my new bottle if you ladies want to use it....*10% off code: 198742*
> 
> i will see how much these vits has helped when i take my install out and then relax (not the same day ). Hopefully i'm BSB or better yet BSL


 
Thanks for the coupon code!!! You're right on time, 
I'll be placing an order this week.


----------



## diadall (Nov 4, 2010)

My vitamins came in the mail today.  I am going to start taking them tomorrow.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Save 10*% NOW​ Use Promotional  Code: 214795 when placing your order at: www.hairfinity.com​ ​ 
 *Offer Expires:  12/10/2010*​


----------



## nc cutie (Dec 19, 2010)

Just orderded these vitamins--Hope they make my hair grow under my install. I used this code someone posted earlier---198742.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 19, 2010)

These vitamins are the truth! I took my install out that I had in from Oct 23 - Dec 17 and I made my goal of BSB!!!!! I will continue to use these vitamins till I reach my goal of WL


Save 10% NOW

Use*Promotional Code:*015875*when placing your order at: www.hairfinity.com*
*

  Offer Expires: 12/21/2010


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you guys taking this in addition to a daily vitamin?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 19, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> These vitamins are the truth! I took my install out that I had in from Oct 23 - Dec 17 and I made my goal of BSB!!!!! I will continue to use these vitamins till I reach my goal of WL
> 
> 
> Save 10% NOW
> ...



Where are your pics?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 19, 2010)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Are you guys taking this in addition to a daily vitamin?


I only take women's one a day along with my hairfinity. I've been using my hairifinty vitamins since Sept 3rd. I will post pics when I do my end of the year update.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 28, 2010)

jamaicalovely said:


> Where are your pics?



i created a new thread...it has my update there...dont kill me jamaicalovely :covereyes
*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 29, 2010)

After one month your hair definitely looks fuller and thicker! Not that it looked thin before! Keep up the good work HHG! 





Natural-K said:


> Here are my pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 26, 2011)

*anyone have a hairfinity discount code?*


----------



## Lynnerie (Aug 5, 2011)

Bumpity bump...Anyone still using these and if so do you have a promo code?


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 5, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> I only take women's one a day along with my hairfinity. I've been using my hairifinty vitamins since Sept 3rd. I will post pics when I do my end of the year update.



Isnt it redundant to take a multi with these vitamins? It has all the main multis in and i knpw there are certain vitamins u shouldnt take too much of like vitamin a

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just discovered these.  I'm considering ordering them since I've had a setback but I'm determined to make my hair goals for this year.  Glad I found this thread and will keep coming back!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just ordered a 2 month supply!  I'm a little peeved the promotional code I saw on Facebook didn't work, and their shipping prices are unbelievable (this stuff better work!) but I'm soooo excited!  I can't wait until the end of the week!


----------



## taj (Sep 27, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Isnt it redundant to take a multi with these vitamins? It has all the main multis in and i knpw there are certain vitamins u shouldnt take too much of like vitamin a
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



Yes, it is redundant because Hairfinity is actually a multi-vitamin. Prior to taking any supplements, I research it first. So when I called the company I was told that it was a multi-vitamin.


----------



## upscale0198 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just saw the promo code for Hairfinity. It's 51764. I don't know how long it will last. I know it works because I just ordered my daughter some a few minutes ago.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi I have been taking hairfinity for over a month & a half and I do think they work. I started taking them a month after my last perm in July & my hair grows really slow. Any who I got about 4.5 in in nap, 5 in in the middle & top & 3 in in front. My front grows extra slow lol but in my opinion they help (well me anyway)

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone know how to find a promo code for Hairfinity?


----------



## baddison (Sep 13, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> Anyone know how to find a promo code for Hairfinity?


 

When you register for their newsletter, you will get the promo codes directly to your inbox.  I get them about every other month.  We usually post our promo-codes here in this "Current Discount Codes" thread, but I believe you need to be a member.

Anyway....if you go to the website, you should be able to sign up for the newsletter.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm an absolute fan of Hairfinity vitamins. I have been using these for the past year. Kinda slacked the last couple of months but believe me when I say, They Work!!! My hair was fuller, thicker, and noticeably healthy. After that the growth started flowing and I haven't turned back. Getting ready to order a month or two month supply very soon.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pinkness27 (Oct 20, 2012)

Does anybody take just one hairfinity pill a day? Instead of the required two?


----------

